# Sélectionner des titres dans iTunes !



## Mike_p687 (27 Août 2007)

Salut je vous fais appel pour un truc tout con ! :mouais:

Je n'arrive tout simplement pas à sélectionner plus d'un titre dans iTunes !

Dans certaines applications on peut créer des cadres de sélection et surtout sous windows mais ici j'arrive qu'à en sélectionner un seul titre ou bien tous

Je suppose qu'on peut cocher et décocher les titres pour la sélection mais j'ai pas envie de tout défaire mes "cochages" à chaque fois que je dois faire une sélection de plusieurs titres...

Merci


----------



## xanadu (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour
Touche majuscule maintenue.
Tu veux séléctionner par exemple le premier titre et le 10ème:
Tu sélectionnes le premier et le 10ème en maintenant la touche majuscule.
Par contre s'il y a un titre entre le 4ème et le 10ème que tu ne  souhaites pas cela ne va pas se faire par cette méthode.


----------



## Mike_p687 (27 Août 2007)

OK merci beaucoup c'était tout con :hein:


----------



## xanadu (27 Août 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> OK merci beaucoup c'était tout con :hein:


 @+


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

si tu veux (dé)sélectionner les titres un à un, il faut maintenir la touche pomme enfoncée

si tu veux sélectionner plein de titres d'un coup, il faut maintenir la touche majuscule enfoncée


----------

